# PLEASE consider going commercial



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I wish I did before. Started driving around a month ago for a limo company, sedans and SUVs. I was hired on the spot.

I have given them 150%. Trips got better, vehicles got better, and I began being requested by pax - one dedicated passenger that I will ALWAYS be there for because damn it, she's worth it.

This morning, I woke up at 6:30 am to prepare for a tour of wineries in Charlottesville, VA. This is what I was looking at when I got a message from the boss.










I was offered an amazing promotion. I was asked to name a price because I'm worth it. Well, okay, maybe a lil less than that. But the future is promising 😂 and I accepted late this evening.

I fell into RS out of the blue, as I did this job. I messaged them one night on Facebook for no reason, just like when I drove to NJ to visit my parents after a 24 hour shift and fell in love with my wife the next day.

This is my path, my road. Everyone's path is different. All I did was reach out to them one night asking if they're hiring because I thought it would be a good opportunity.

I have been driving RS on the side. After today, I think it's about time to strip those decals.

Folks, PLEASE consider options like this. Submit a resume, I don't care if it's just listing RS or unrelated entirely. Dress for your role. Be your very best.

"RS drivers are un employable" - BS.

While I carry loads of experience in other areas, RS got my foot in the door.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Everyones best is within reach.


Most people spend an inordinate amount of time and energy sabotaging their own joy and happiness.


Live your dreams and own your happiness.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Be your very best.


Word.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I wish I did before. Started driving around a month ago for a limo company, sedans and SUVs. I was hired on the spot.
> 
> I have given them 150%. Trips got better, vehicles got better, and I began being requested by pax - one dedicated passenger that I will ALWAYS be there for because damn it, she's worth it.
> 
> ...


Glad it's working well for you !

You Deserve it !


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I wish I did before. Started driving around a month ago for a limo company, sedans and SUVs. I was hired on the spot.
> 
> I have given them 150%. Trips got better, vehicles got better, and I began being requested by pax - one dedicated passenger that I will ALWAYS be there for because damn it, she's worth it.
> 
> ...


Pippin Hill is my favorite, nice photo. I have a friend who drove for the big limo company here in Charlottesville before Covid and was making very good money. Then all the D.C. airport runs disappeared and they laid everyone off. Now they are ramping back up again. I have definitely considered working for them, but it's just not the best fit for me; the flexibility of Uber driving around here suits me just fine, and even my slowest shifts still pay decently. Last two nights ("Midsummers" for UVA students) I made incredible money. Also, no decals for me!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Pippin Hill is my favorite, nice photo. I have a friend who drove for the big limo company here in Charlottesville before Covid and was making very good money. Then all the D.C. airport runs disappeared and they laid everyone off. Now they are ramping back up again. I have definitely considered working for them, but it's just not the best fit for me; the flexibility of Uber driving around here suits me just fine, and even my slowest shifts still pay decently. Last two nights ("Midsummers" for UVA students) I made incredible money. Also, no decals for me!


Favorite thing about Pippin is where they have us park. Had nice shade from the trees and a great view.  

Same situation with my company. They barely made it, things are really exploding now. 

And here's the thing - unless you are salary, your hours are very flexible (and that applies to my new position as well, for now). I fell into a groove of driving the weekend for them, trips dispatched a day in advance. 

They may call and ask if I can do a trip same day, if I say "no, sorry" that's totally fine (but now that I will be in the office as well, I gotta grab keys and bolt 😂). And I typically do one to three trips a day, way more money than Uber and with no expenses. 

Really, consider it. Wine tours are fun and hot right now.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Congratulations! It must be awesome to having a new chapter of your life! I didn't know you turn this into a career. Nothing beats the feeling of enjoying a job. I hope I am the only one here who have been working like a brain-dead zombie for the sole purpose of putting food on the table.

Perhaps I have missed your previous threads but do you mind if I ask a few questions? How is the client quality? Do you still need to pick up the lowest of the lowest life like in Lyft? Some here may not like this but I will go ahead to ask anyway. Do your clients wear masks? Since there is no way to verify if any of them are vaccinated, mask is the best protection you can have, given that you are under a constant possible exposure.

The view is stunning. I bet you also get paid exceptionally decent to wait and drive the rich back to their homes? Sounds like something I wanted to do in the weekend !!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you better have commerical insurance driving anyone. avg cost 4 to 5k a year..nice story happy 4 you. if you do uber x and are young. you need a good exit plan. i do xl. wav and have a base of my own customers..hard to do. takes a long time. covid ruined my base alot as i got lazy.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Favorite thing about Pippin is where they have us park. Had nice shade from the trees and a great view.
> 
> Same situation with my company. They barely made it, things are really exploding now.
> 
> ...


I've always been somewhat interested, but I travel with my wife at various times throughout the week and she doesn't know where very far in advance, so I have to have a LOT of flexibility.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> I've always been somewhat interested, but I travel with my wife at various times throughout the week and she doesn't know where very far in advance, so I have to have a LOT of flexibility.


Ask them. I was out of town for a few days right after I started. 

A lot of companies are desperate for drivers right now, just like RS. Our only requirement is Saturday availability and that's fairly flexible. 

Other than that, they asked when I wanted to work each week. Showed up, grabbed the keys, hit the road. 

Took two unscheduled trips, a TV show creator and then his lead actor. Really awesome day and really great money.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> you better have commerical insurance driving anyone. avg cost 4 to 5k a year..nice story happy 4 you. if you do uber x and are young. you need a good exit plan. i do xl. wav and have a base of my own customers..hard to do. takes a long time. covid ruined my base alot as i got lazy.


Drivers are covered by the company's policy.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Congratulations! It must be awesome to having a new chapter of your life! I didn't know you turn this into a career. Nothing beats the feeling of enjoying a job. I hope I am the only one here who have been working like a brain-dead zombie for the sole purpose of putting food on the table.
> 
> Perhaps I have missed your previous threads but do you mind if I ask a few questions? How is the client quality? Do you still need to pick up the lowest of the lowest life like in Lyft? Some here may not like this but I will go ahead to ask anyway. Do your clients wear masks? Since there is no way to verify if any of them are vaccinated, mask is the best protection you can have, given that you are under a constant possible exposure.
> 
> The view is stunning. I bet you also get paid exceptionally decent to wait and drive the rich back to their homes? Sounds like something I wanted to do in the weekend !!


Excellent questions! I will reply in detail later. Getting ready for today's trip, a dedicated passenger of mine. We attend mass together every Sunday, so that may help answer the client quality question 😂


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I worked as a Town Car driver at a limo company from about '02 to '06. Mostly corporate airport rides.

Waaaaay better than being a rideshare driver if you're going to do this full time. You're much better off doing it as a W-2 employee. Much better safety nets available to you. Not just financial safety nets either, physical ones. If I were in an accident, I'd much rather be in a Town Car or SUV than some dinky Prius.

And getting hired at a company right now offers chances for advancement. Bad companies have been flushed down the toilet, leaving the good companies behind to scoop up market share as the economy becomes more normal. This means opportunities for advancement to management or even partial ownership.

Glad to hear your new job is working out, @Benjamin M.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You rock, sir. Glad you found your 'new' thing.

your thing is too close to a job and working. I retired from that dance. Plus, I could never go back to wearing long pants or even a suit. Yikes. No way.

but, you rock.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Big congrats Ben! Hey if you don't mind, can I pinch hit until you're back? Please, please....



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> How is the client quality?


Good to great. They are paying a premium over U/L, so.....



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Do you still need to pick up the lowest of the lowest life like in Lyft?


Nope.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Some here may not like this but I will go ahead to ask anyway. Do your clients wear masks? Since there is no way to verify if any of them are vaccinated, mask is the best protection you can have, given that you are under a constant possible exposure.


Probably yes, if the driver requests them to. CDC regs say to still mask up for "public transportation".

---
BONUS REPLY: This I can answer from extensive experience when driving wine tasters to tasting rooms. These folks are great. You get _drinkers_, not drunks. You are not taking people to work... you are taking them to _play_. They are in a good mood and tip well. The driver becomes part of the parties adventure. Sometimes you will get tipped in the form of a nice bottle of wine. :>


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> This I can answer from extensive experience when driving wine tasters to tasting rooms. These folks are great. You get _drinkers_, not drunks.


Ohhhh not my Saturday bunch 😂 

Booked for five in a Suburban (three seats in the rear, two in the middle). A sixth appeared - that seat alternated pax throughout the tour. 

All ladies, all nurses. They popped their first bottle of champagne immediately after we departed their house. They finished off the second before we arrived at Pippin. Already lit - except for my front seat pax (nope, not drinking up here). 

Coming back to Richmond, I ended up with the most drunk of the bunch next to me. While I was driving in heavy rain, she started messing with the vehicle settings trying to pair her phone. Then cranked the radio to the max and started dancing in her seat, hitting my arm. 

My ears were literally ringing after I dropped them. Stayed polite and professional. The fact that they cleaned up the back and I found $25 on the dashboard made me feel a little better, but I told my new boss (really, my partner) that we need a better head count on these. 

OVERALL, you are absolutely correct. 

Long day. Got acquainted with the admin side of things this afternoon, ran two trips including evening mass with my fav old gal. Her phone call to the office, to ask if we had any stamps, was the first one I answered. Love it! 😂 

More tomorrow regarding the questions asked.  

Oh, and the owner was dropping off pax at a Sublime concert tonight. They were playing my theme song. First heard it right before I pulled in for my interview, he heard it live the day after promoting me. 

I dunno. Cosmic shit going on. 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Congratulations! It must be awesome to having a new chapter of your life! I didn't know you turn this into a career.


Jessica, watch the video above by Dirty Heads. That's me now, slimmer and usually wearing a white shirt and a black tie.

Well, I went with a blue shirt and a yellow tie sans jacket today when I joined my favorite passenger for evening mass. 😂



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Nothing beats the feeling of enjoying a job. I hope I am the only one here who have been working like a brain-dead zombie for the sole purpose of putting food on the table.


It's more complicated than this on the surface, and everyone is different.

But what I have learned so far about to turn 39 is that it's all about the following -


Are you happy selling your time alive to someone? If not, LEAVE! I know, it's a challenge. But if it becomes "sticking it out" for over a year, questioning your self worth, it's time to re-evaluate. Advice given to me by my first boss, selling cameras as a teenager. When it's not fun anymore, there's the door - and he followed his own advice after around 20 years.
Do as much as you can in your life. I have been in retail, professional photography, trained for nearly two years to become a paramedic - did that for my whole 20s, taught myself how to program in six languages and had a somewhat successful run as a small business owner, randomly found myself driving rideshare for almost three years, and now this change. All on a GED (never stepped foot in a high school).
What I have learned very recently - a feeling of self worth is VITAL. If you do not think that you are worthy of nothing but the best, nobody else will either. I think I've done maybe 15 or less trips for these folks, I decided that they were good people and darn it, I'm a good guy too. And good people deserve good things - especially with a good work ethic. Now I have a desk and a raise. Regarding the desk, I am still doing what enjoy the most - driving.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> How is the client quality? Do you still need to pick up the lowest of the lowest life like in Lyft?


Just like RS, it runs the gamut.

I have had one couple that, honestly, illustrated the fact that wealth does not equal character. More so she than he (do not know the dynamics there, none of my business). He picked up on my vibe, handed me $40 in cash on top of the including gratuity.

Saturday (when I was promoted), gaggle of nurses for a winery tour - my second.

First one, very chill family, only very slightly tipsy after three wineries. $60 in cash on top of about $70 already included.

The nurses? Popping bottles immediately, lit by the time we reached the first stop, HAMMERED when we left the last. But they cleaned up everything on their own and I found $25 on the dash in addition to the $80 (and, mind you, I'm paid $10/hr from garage out to garage in - including wait times).

Overall, it's a quiet ride most of the time. In a typical day, for the smaller vehicles, pax are mainly -


Executives or VIPs (had one today, departed a fancy hotel to bet on horses and then off to the airport)
Airline pilots (we have a contract for hotel to airport and visa versa)
"Wedding Getaway" - bride and groom run to your vehicle to be swept away
Anniversary dinners
Organ transplant teams (yes, you read correctly 😂)
Airport pick up or drop off (90% of the time, just think Uber - same experience)
Etc etc



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Some here may not like this but I will go ahead to ask anyway. Do your clients wear masks?


I hope this does not make this thread become a mask fiasco 😂

Flight crews? Yes. Everyone else?

It's a touchy subject even within the company. And CDC guidelines changed on the 11th making masks optional if you are fully vaccinated. But, with Delta, I think we're going to swing back the other way. And do you want to ask a pax for their vaccination card? I don't! 

Honestly, the owner doesn't like masks. But I had a talk with his better half about it on Saturday, showing her what RS requires and what I require in my own car.

Again, MY CAR. When the pax has to confirm that they will be wearing a mask.

Their car? Wealthy pax? Nothing concrete from the company? Puts us in a tough spot.

But you'd better believe I'm wearing a mask and I had my second Moderna shot this afternoon.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The view is stunning. I bet you also get paid exceptionally decent to wait and drive the rich back to their homes? Sounds like something I wanted to do in the weekend !!


18% minimum gratuity off the total booking, $10/hr, zero expenses. If you perform well, you'll get better vehicles and better trips. I think I was at around $20/hr net last statement.

Now, I'm getting that plus another fixed hourly for putting your pal Benny behind a desk when he feels like being there (but always Monday) 😂

Check it out!! I went from RS driver to commercial driver to boss man in less two months.

Your next occupation begins when you speak up, arrive on time, and be your best. ♥


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Jessica, watch the video above by Dirty Heads. That's me now, slimmer and usually wearing a white shirt and a black tie.


I did. That gave me a good laugh. If that depicts how you find your work, great for you! 




Benjamin M said:


> But what I have learned so far about to turn 39 is that it's all about the following -
> 
> 
> Are you happy selling your time alive to someone? If not, LEAVE! I know, it's a challenge.
> ...


Can I ask how did you feel when you turned 30? That has been a though one for me, which I once thought this magic number would never apply to me. Scrutinizing myself in front of the mirror to look for any signs of ageing is not fun, and will never be. I can assure you that it was never the same after the 22 years old mark, although that could only be me. More importantly, I still have no clue of what the f**k I have been doing all these years. 

I think except the very few fortunate ones, the vast majority of the population works for someone else. Personally, I don't see any problems selling my time for money but in return I would like some satisfaction. Everyday I perform experiments funded by taxpayers' money that are of 0 translational significance. Despite of being paid fairly well, it strikes me whenever I look at my data and think "How are these findings going to benefit the mankind?". That leads to your second and third point about education and self-worthiness. What did the education I receive actually mean? Only to generate data, apply for grants only to generate more useless data if funded? Ironically, it is also the same degree that landed me a job first in Houston and now in Philadelphia. As a foreigner, the life here is beyond anything I could imagine. This is also the reason why I feel ashamed of myself. I don't have to courage to quit this odious, meaningless job because I cannot give up the quality of life here.

My humble thoughts - it is not a subject of debate that $ is essential to pay bills but beyond the point of "self-sustain", $ does not correlate necessarily with happiness. 




Benjamin M said:


> The nurses? Popping bottles immediately, lit by the time we reached the first stop, HAMMERED when we left the last. But they cleaned up everything on their own and I found $25 on the dash in addition to the $80 (and, mind you, I'm paid $10/hr from garage out to garage in - including wait times).
> 
> Overall, it's a quiet ride most of the time. In a typical day, for the smaller vehicles, pax are mainly -
> 
> ...


Is this really acceptable for open bottles? I can't imagine how dramatic can be to be drunk in daytime. I bet you must have an extraordinary high tolerance to improper behavioural codes. At minimum you seem to have a large base of diverse, happy clients. The tips are definitely beyond decent. It is already a miracle if there is a dollar or two in a X ride. I suggest you to take a day off. I know some do react more vigorously to the second dose. Actually I have observed a trend that those vaccinated friends and colleagues I know are still not comfortable to expose the lower half of the face. Again congratulations to your new job!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> More importantly, I still have no clue of what the f**k I have been doing all these years.


Flagged as funniest comment of the day.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Good for you Ben.

I don't want anything else. I am happy with RS.

I am 2 years from living permanently on a beach. Don't want any responsibility, commitment, or obligation. Self loading freight will do the job in the interim.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Good for you Ben.
> 
> I don't want anything else. I am happy with RS.
> 
> I am 2 years from living permanently on a beach. Don't want any reponsability, commitment, or obligation. Self loading freight will do the job in the interim.


At our company, all we ask is that you're available for Saturday. Totally flexible otherwise. 

We're desperate for drivers and we're not alone. Pay is decent, no out of pocket expenses.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Don't want any responsibility, commitment, or obligation.


amen, me too. and RS is perfect for that and it's a perfect pt I-Just-Want-Out-Of-The-House and few bucks extra left over.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> amen, me too. and RS is perfect for that and it's a perfect pt I-Just-Want-Out-Of-The-House and few bucks extra left over.


Same thing we're offering and you don't drive your car into the ground. But it's whatever, I sure don't miss Uber. Better pax and I know exactly what trips I'll be doing a day in advance. If I don't want to do one, I say no.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Also, in my experience, commercial drivers are always nice to each other - no matter what company you're driving for. Most RS drivers I've met in person have been dicks. Acting like we are competetors even when we're in the airport queue! 😂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Same thing we're offering and you don't drive your car into the ground.


what you have currently is too close to a 'job' for my tastes; but then again I'm a different status then you are. I'm semi-retired with no financial reason to work a W2 job that comes with details I don't want anymore ie supervision, schedules, reviews, this and that. Also, not gabby enough for the type of driving you have now. I'm good for short(ish) drives; not cater to every need kind of thing. 

However, I am in the dance of getting a W2 jobs with interviews, testing appointments etc. So, who knows. I'll be almost happy to go back to RS and a 'normal' schedule, which includes my son going to in person school again and while he's there I'm out doing RS. Perfect for me.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Like you, I'm not dumb, young, or cheap........which are the three main qualifiers to get pretty much any jobby job in my market right now.

I'm not bothering either. I looked a bit in 2019, and it was a waste of time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I began looking in June. One type of job (at a school district) in my area they all use edjoin.com, so quite easy to apply to different positions. I'm ok if no offers, I'll consider an offer if one comes. My most recent apps were for a full time position, which I promised myself I wouldn't do again, but the shift times seem to work, so maybe. Interview Wed. And once these are peter out, back to RS and no more looking. Once the $300 UI stops, it goes down to $61, so no big deal there. Are you looking for a job: NO and be done with it. 

For me a W2 position is much like RS: mostly for the schedule and getting out of the house. The $$ is farther down the list since i'd never get the salary I had when I was in my career. As long as it is a distance from minimum wage I'm good.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey, to each their own.  

Benifits of driving for a company like ours - 

You pay nothing out of pocket, earn $20+/hr, and yes - THE TIP IS INCLUDED 
Not driving your personal car into the ground 
Pings a day in advance or even more, 100% of the trip information (including your tip) 
Rarely dealing with trash pax
"Support" is your dispatcher, sitting in the office. No hold times and fluent English
PART TIME is the norm! 
Down side, you need to wear a suit. That's about it! 🤣


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I wish I did before. Started driving around a month ago for a limo company, sedans and SUVs. I was hired on the spot.
> 
> I have given them 150%. Trips got better, vehicles got better, and I began being requested by pax - one dedicated passenger that I will ALWAYS be there for because damn it, she's worth it.
> 
> ...


Wow, congrats on this.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Wow, congrats on this.


Thanks.  

Honestly, what I was pitched for being behind a desk isn't the reality. It's a complex situation. But my hourly is decent and I'll get it all sorted. 

Owner in the field more than the office, his better half saying one thing and he another, and our salty but awesome dispatcher with about eight years of experience. 

I was told (by the better half) I was the dispatcher's new boss, set my own hours, etc etc - boss man later said otherwise and our dispatcher just laughed. Insubordination! 🤣 😜 

One day at a time. Enjoying the "ride". My pup in the office until Tuesday with me. Spent more time with the dispatcher than with me because he had treats 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pup pulled office hours yesterday, a trip today - my regular Sunday pax, 5pm mass. Office hours again tomorrow for both of us


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Hey, to each their own.
> 
> Benifits of driving for a company like ours -
> 
> ...


_"Down side, you need to wear a suit."_

Not much of a down side. You always look good. You always know what to wear. It's like a military uniform. Always sharp.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> _"Down side, you need to wear a suit."_
> 
> Not much of a down side. You always look good. You always know what to wear. It's like a military uniform. Always sharp.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Great job brother. Keep up the good work and things will get a lot better. Soon your boss, a good man, will offer you a partnership and you will add two or more of your own Lincolns into that fleet.
I would even suggest you polish up your credit and also contact SBA for their EIDL plan. They gave $250,000 to one of my friends. You should get 1/3rd of that at least, depends what your 2019 gross was.
Good luck!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Also, in my experience, commercial drivers are always nice to each other - no matter what company you're driving for. Most RS drivers I've met in person have been dicks. Acting like we are competetors even when we're in the airport queue! 😂


Yeah, RS drivers are very insecure. Just visit SF and Seattle page, you will get an idea! I wasn't one of them though. I always shared my earnings and tried to motivate. God knows how many 7-Eleven employees I have converted into Uber drivers. I showed them my earnings and they quit their jobs! 😅 I never gave my referal code. I did it for good karma.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Down side, you need to wear a suit.


I won't even wear long pants. Well, to my in person interviews I do, but no tie or jacket. And then i change at the nearest starbucks. Way too hot here for suits......ever..... and I would never get a W2 job where I needed to wear long pants. Been there, done that...retired.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The last time I wore long pants was in April of 1992. I showed up for Federal Jury duty in shorts in 1998 and was threatened with jail time for contempt of court. My response was "Okay", they made me sit in the back and I never got called to the box for any questioning. Also never received another Federal Jury duty notice again.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Pup pulled office hours yesterday, a trip today - my regular Sunday pax, 5pm mass. Office hours again tomorrow for both of us


Just curious, what is the typical customer that uses limousine services? 

Is it Upper middle class folks, millionaires and Billionaires? 

The assumption is if you are super rich you would rather pay someone to drive, because it saves one's time and one can afford to be chauffered around?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

What are your short-notice defecation opportunities like, though? 

I am 100% serious.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I showed up for Federal Jury duty in shorts


yeah, I'm pretty sure that would be another exception to my cargo shorts; the court system. In person interviews and the courts. In fact, will be donning them tomorrow for yet another interview with the same questions, same answers. RS is so much easier; no interviews. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Just curious, what is the typical customer that uses limousine services?
> 
> Is it Upper middle class folks, millionaires and Billionaires?
> 
> The assumption is if you are super rich you would rather pay someone to drive, because it saves one's time and one can afford to be chauffered around?


All of the above, plus organ transplant teams and Average Joe (usually airport trips). 

Our company has everything from a Chrysler 300 at $72/hr all the way up to a bus that holds 38.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> What are your short-notice defecation opportunities like, though?
> 
> I am 100% serious.





NauticalWheeler said:


> What are your short-notice defecation opportunities like, though?
> 
> I am 100% serious.


Doctors, organ transplant teams (long waits but you're on the clock), VIPs, flight crews, and presidential motorcade (Andrews AFB) have been what I've mainly seen. Mostly contracts.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, one thing I learned about this industry yesterday and today is that, with a desk instead of a steering wheel, turnover is high.

I did absolutely nothing wrong (by all accounts, including someone in the industry) but was reprimanded. Over the moon happy for a change to beaten down and walking on eggshells.

I'm not a quitter. I'll be at my desk again Thursday through Monday. Got knocked down but I'll get up again. 😂

The opportunity behind the wheel is great. The opportunity behind a desk can be as well. I'm not going to share details, but my frustrations with them and theirs with me right now are apparently par for the course. And my contact outside of the company said that I'm way better off than he has been during his career, with multiple companies. 

The lashings will continue until moral improves! 😂 But your pal Ben knows where the door is. If it stops being fun, I'm done.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> really great money.


How much?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm not going to share details,


I call foul.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> How much?


It really depends on what you want to drive / what you are able to drive (meaning if you have a CDL). 

My company's base hourly is kind of low at $10. But, depending on the trip and vehicle, your tip can be $100+. Don't have to worry about the vehicle, gas, insurance, etc. Just grab the keys and go.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I call foul.


Eh I overstepped in a few ways, with the best intentions, and pissed them off. Cool down yesterday (I was ready to quit) and today, back to work in the morning. I'll smooth things over.

Not a clue what my official title is (nor does the guy I spend hours with every day, running most of the operations - I was told I'm his boss).

According to another somewhat local driver / former manager (at other companies), that's the norm.

One day at a time. All is well.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> h I overstepped in a few ways, with the best intentions,


very few here would understand 'office politics'. I played that game for a few decades; then grew a brain and retired.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> very few here would understand 'office politics'. I played that game for a few decades; then grew a brain and retired.


I've seen the owner maybe six times, his better half (and daily contact until yesterday, she's ghosting me) four times. And I'm pushing three months. 

It's all good. Chin up, pressing forward.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Eh I overstepped in a few ways, with the best intentions, and pissed them off. Cool down yesterday (I was ready to quit) and today, back to work in the morning. I'll smooth things over.
> 
> Not a clue what my official title is (nor does the guy I spend hours with every day, running most of the operations - I was told I'm his boss).
> 
> ...


You will discover that the skills to be a good manager are not ubiquitous. Dealing with people and managing them is one of the most difficult things to do and not everyone has the disposition or personality to do that job. So, your frustrations are normal and the learning curve is steep.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You will discover that the skills to be a good manager are not ubiquitous. Dealing with people and managing them is one of the most difficult things to do and not everyone has the disposition or personality to do that job. So, your frustrations are normal and the learning curve is steep.


Been a manager in the past - way higher pay with less stress. And my Mom said yesterday that "I'm learning how not to run a business, which is great". 

But, again, I have no idea what my title is. What was pitched seems to be "operations manager", which is basically what the other guy is. 

Long story short, it's a cluster F, but I'm still confident and trying to remain positive. My office buddy has a list of 12 names that sat at my desk. I'll write my own on that piece of paper if it stops being fun. 

Last guy made it three days with barely any training, his predecessor was there for years - died fairly recently.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bottom line, the man who runs the place is NOT a bad person by all accounts. If I heard otherwise, I would be out. 

The pandemic really messed everything up, he's still not earning a salary.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

My office buddy? Bob 😂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's all good. Chin up, pressing forward.


when one has a W2 job not all days are honey and sugar. In my 30 year career stint at the same company more than a few times I was pretty close to quitting. Then I remembered two things: a) gotta pay the bills and b) the best perk was a 7 minute commute to work and the ability to go home for lunch. 🤷‍♂️ They almost wrecked the perk when we moved the HQ building, but luckily for me it was about 200 yards from our old location.....I could still go home for lunch and let the puppies out.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> when one has a W2 job not all days are honey and sugar. In my 30 year career stint at the same company more than a few times I was pretty close to quitting. Then I remembered two things: a) gotta pay the bills and b) the best perk was a 7 minute commute to work and the ability to go home for lunch. 🤷‍♂️ They almost wrecked the perk when we moved the HQ building, but luckily for me it was about 200 yards from our old location.....I could still go home for lunch and let the puppies out.


It's all going to be fine. But if it comes to your old pal Ben not wanting to show up the next day, that's also fine.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The one thing I've learned about jobs is to never have all your eggs in one basket. Diversify. Have a side gig, but also have a main job that you can mostly rely on for paying the bare essentials. I mow lawns. I also do periodic cash rides for Uber/Lyft clientele that are worth the hassle.

If you only have one job and rely on that 100% for everything, you're probably going to end up in the mental ward. Shit will go bad eventually, and with no other back-up plans, the pressure will get to you.

And above all else...never have children. They will suck your wallet dry, and you'll have nothing to show for it. (I'm not speaking from experience, but rather from watching my friends start families. That shit is the road to ruin.)


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> The one thing I've learned about jobs is to never have all your eggs in one basket. Diversify. Have a side gig, but also have a main job that you can mostly rely on for paying the bare essentials. I mow lawns. I also do periodic cash rides for Uber/Lyft clientele that are worth the hassle.
> 
> If you only have one job and rely on that 100% for everything, you're probably going to end up in the mental ward. Shit will go bad eventually, and with no other back-up plans, the pressure will get to you.
> 
> And above all else...never have children. They will suck your wallet dry, and you'll have nothing to show for it. (I'm not speaking from experience, but rather from watching my friends start families. That shit is the road to ruin.)


I was fixing to quit for the second time last week. I asked a guy from another company what my title is, "Operations". Run the whole damn show.

Making more (about $3+ more per hour) than I did as a paramedic, but that had 8 hours minimum of overtime (24 hour shifts) per paycheck. So it'll balance out to be about the same.

Both stressful. Main difference - I'm not looking at a human (worst, a child or someone I know) circling the drain or dead.

Biggest frustration with this gig, in stark contrast to my experience in EMS, is that I have been given no structured "training".

Basically, on the fly, Bob doing his best to coach me through while the phones blow up, trying to track the fleet and watch the board.

I'm smart. Years of experience in programming, I'm building a platform that will help new employees better understand the fleet, pricing, etc. And my #1 goal is to make DAMN sure that everyone we hire is trained in a calm, structured manner.

But, I digress. Wife and pup, no children. If this goes belly up (enormous turnover, but again - nobody is dying in front of me and I did that for ten years), back to RS. Or another similar company. Or IT. Or whatever?

Lastly, companies like ours are DESPERATE for drivers. I said that I'd do PT, told them when I was available, ping a day in advance with EVERY PIECE of information (including my minimum included tip).

I have declined three trips. Cash tips between $4 to $80, PLUS 18% minimum gratuity. On the clock from when you leave the lot until you get back. Free night in a hotel if it's a long trip. Etc etc outlined above.

We have drivers that reject TONS of trips, including me yesterday - Bob thought I'd be down for a late night trip before reporting to work. I said F no, Bob! 😂

If you check the boxes - zero expenses, nice cars (2020 Lincoln Continental, loaded, for me today), total flexibility, no RS BS.

I've said it here before - to each their own. But NOW is the time to get a foot in the door.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

How good can it be if you're fixing to quit multiple times a week?

I've done rideshare (granted, not full-time) for nearly three years, and I have never considered quitting. Yeah, the pay isn't great. The companies suck, and sometimes, so do the passengers. Overall, though, I enjoy doing rideshare much more than I hate it. I've certainly never considered leaving it completely. My current W-2 job, however, there have been a few moments over the years where I may have been close. Just a few, though. And not multiple times in the same week.

If I'm at a place where I'm constantly talking myself off a ledge, that's not a happy place to be.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> How good can it be if you're fixing to quit multiple times a week?
> 
> I've done rideshare (granted, not full-time) for nearly three years, and I have never considered quitting. Yeah, the pay isn't great. The companies suck, and sometimes, so do the passengers. Overall, though, I enjoy doing rideshare much more than I hate it. I've certainly never considered leaving it completely. My current W-2 job, however, there have been a few moments over the years where I may have been close. Just a few, though. And not multiple times in the same week.
> 
> If I'm at a place where I'm constantly talking myself off a ledge, that's not a happy place to be.


Almost quit the first time over the state of two vehicles that I was assigned to. Decided to give them the benefit of doubt. They made things right and then promoted me.

Almost quit most recently because of office politics and stress. But that's something our drivers have no worry of. But I'm pushing forward, all is well. VERY high turnover rate for someone in my position.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Almost quit the first time over the state of two vehicles that I was assigned to. Decided to give them the benefit of doubt. They made things right and then promoted me.
> 
> Almost quit most recently because of office politics and stress. But that's something our drivers have no worry of. But I'm pushing forward, all is well. VERY high turnover rate for someone in my position.


Sounds like you will be adding to that stat very soon.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Sounds like you will be adding to that stat very soon.


Negative! Chomping on the bit for MORE MORE MORE!  Nobody's dying in front of me, embracing the stress! Just learned that boss man (whom I've barely seen) is bi-polar AF.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Nobody's dying in front of me, embracing the stress! Just learned that boss man (whom I've barely seen) is bi-polar AF.


Nobody was dying in front of you while you were driving rideshare, and you could set your own hours down to the minute, and you had no boss who was bi-polar AF.

Driving rideshare isn't really all that stressful. Perhaps in a few isolated moments, but that's with any job.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Going to post about it later, been too busy working on getting a new Accord and hitting the road. 

No longer with them. And happy.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> The lashings will continue until moral improves! 😂


Hilarious! Always is.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> No longer with them.


wait....wut? did I miss a big update?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> wait....wut? did I miss a big update?


Enormous 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I'll update when I can find time


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's a silver update.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Negative! Chomping on the bit for MORE MORE MORE!  Nobody's dying in front of me, embracing the stress! Just learned that boss man (whom I've barely seen) is bi-polar AF.


Yip


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's the short version. I'll post details later.

I am no longer with the company in any capacity, and I fear that the man who was training me and ran operations no longer is either.

Went from being their best driver and employee ever to "ruining" the boss's vacation, not doing or knowing things that I was NEVER told. And apparently issues with me that had been ongoing that were never brought to my attention and, to this day, they have been unable to articulate any of them (I requested everything in writing, they refused).

Bottom line, it appears that the owner gave control over to his girlfriend (involved with them for as long as I have been) and she's clearly dealing with some sort of issue. And I was terminated fifteen minutes after offering to resign, so "you can't quit - you're fired!" 🤣

The good thing is that these crazy people rarely answered my calls, so I have a paper trail from day one and no indication of any problems, including complete flexibility with hours, girlfriend saying that she didn't like my coworker, etc etc. They were barely ever at the office and tried to avoid staff. 

Hugged it out with a driver that was almost in tears (I was well liked by most), tried to reassure the Ops guy (I'm guessing they fired him the next day, eight years on the job), and went home.

Helped a man in need at the grocery store, earned some Karma, and then got a call from an aunt of mine. $15k toward a new car. '21 Accord EX-L.

Looking at every single option, at least for next week it's back to RS. Optimistic, happy, moving forward. 

"Ben cures cancer, gets the death penalty" 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lost count of red flags. But it was a good learning experience. Last guy made it three days, and they boasted about how fast he learned everything - until he made a $1k mistake because he was afraid to ask a question.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Here's the short version. I'll post details later.
> 
> I am no longer with the company in any capacity, and I fear that the man who was training me and ran operations no longer is either.
> 
> ...


Life goes on. And this was a nice respite from the funk you were in I am sure. To an outside observer it appeared that you had your hope restored and can see a brighter futue for yourself now than you did prior to your commercial adventure. And nice car.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Life goes on. And this was a nice respite from the funk you were in I am sure. To an outside observer it appeared that you had your hope restored and can see a brighter futue for yourself now than you did prior to your commercial adventure. And nice car.


I'm doing great. Thankful for the experience, laughing at how crazy these people were at the end. Never been fired, and I don't even know what happened. 😂 🤦‍♂️ 

All set on Uber for Comfort trips. I'll probably start driving on Thursday. Looking at every option.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm not at all surprised.

You're a huge drama queen, @Benjamin M . This entire journey of a thread has been all about how you found the perfect job, then you were wronged, and then how you made them make it right, and then how you were suffering stress, and then...well...you've NOW found peace and happiness --- no longer with the perfect job.

I recommend making a habit of going to church every Sunday; I said a HABIT. Get yourself to the point where you feel wrong and uncomfortable for even considering not driving yourself to church on any given Sunday.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I'm not at all surprised.
> 
> You're a huge drama queen, @Benjamin M . This entire journey of a thread has been all about how you found the perfect job, then you were wronged, and then how you made them make it right, and then how you were suffering stress, and then...well...you've NOW found peace and happiness --- no longer with the perfect job.
> 
> I recommend making a habit of going to church every Sunday; I said a HABIT. Get yourself to the point where you feel wrong and uncomfortable for even considering not driving yourself to church on any given Sunday.


Dude, I've dealt with enough drama over the past few days to last a lifetime and more. I also have page upon page of praise from my prior employer, zero repremand, until I "ruined their vacation".

Troll elsewhere. My highlighter is almost out of ink going through transcripts. The man I worked with, assuming he's still alive (was dealing with personal problems), may have a libel case if he was terminated.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OK block time. Buhbye now 😂


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude, I've dealt with enough drama over the past few days to last a lifetime and more. I also have page upon page of praise from my prior employer, zero repremand, until I "ruined their vacation".
> 
> Troll elsewhere. My highlighter is almost out of ink going through transcripts. The man I worked with, assuming he's still alive (was dealing with personal problems), may have a libel case if he was terminated.


Bruh, your thread title is LITERALLY, "PLEASE CONSIDER DOING THIS..."

And then after 4 pages your thread is, "I QUIT DOING THIS THING I TOLD YOU TO PLEASE CONSIDER DOING, BUT IT WASN'T MY FAULT."

You're weird, Ben.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Bruh, your thread title is LITERALLY, "PLEASE CONSIDER DOING THIS..."
> 
> And then after 4 pages your thread is, "I QUIT DOING THIS THING I TOLD YOU TO PLEASE CONSIDER DOING, BUT IT WASN'T MY FAULT."
> 
> You're weird, Ben.


Right, so there's no block, damn it. 

The same applies. This was one (poorly run) company out of many. 

Anyway, not going to deal with trolls. But I'd be happy to have a constructive conversation. 

Again, I've dealt with enough lately.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm sure you have problems in your life that you're struggling with, and you also feel as though no one else understands your situation.

We've all been there.

My only (and I truly, genuinely, kindly) advice is to go to church. Make it a habit. I mean, go so often, that on any given Sunday you get the gut-wrenching feeling of doing something wrong, if you even consider not going to church that particular Sunday.

Whatever problems or strifes or struggles you are suffering, church will help you. A priest certainly will help you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I'm sure you have problems in your life that you're struggling with, and you also feel as though no one else understands your situation.
> 
> We've all been there.
> 
> ...


I'm doing just fine, but I thank you for your concern. The future is very bright and I so is the sun reflecting off a nearly $33,000 car, of which $15,000 is already paid for. 

I began attending Mass on the regular as a paramedic. My EMT and I responded to a call during the morning service for a parishioner with end stage brain cancer, having a seizure. 

We worked Friday and Sunday together for years, 24 hour shifts, Advanced Life Support (that was my role) 911 and transport. 

After that 911 call, she asked if we could go to Mass together every Sunday. I said "absolutely!". And Father Tony blessed our ambulance, just as Father Don blessed my new car today (and all that ride in both). I converted about six months later, as did my wife. 

Today, first pax in my new car (free, one time deal), Winnie. Canceled every pending reservation with the company when I left to the tune of hundreds a week. Church like any other Sunday. 

I'm good, spiritually and otherwise, if you actually care. And I've been praying daily for my previous coworker, the owner, his girlfriend (very clear that she has some sort of problem), and all of the drivers that I grew to love (and likewise) in the company. 

I've reached out to several possible employers, they're fighting over me. Chauffeur? Manager at A or B? Sales for Honda? World = Oyster.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Well, from the sounds of your last employment everyone was fighting over you then, too.

But of advice:

No company "fights over" getting someone to come work for them. There's at least 1000 other people out there willing to work as hard as you, with the same qualifications, for the same job.

And, you'll never become a millionaire working for someone else.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Well, from the sounds of your last employment everyone was fighting over you then, too.
> 
> But of advice:
> 
> ...


What universe are you living in? 😂 Nobody wants to work right now. Employers are desperate.

One potential has me at $100k a year, just fog a mirror. Another, a car wash, $20/hr, full benefits, looking for management (salary, at least $55k). Another, let's just say rent gets cheaper. Etc etc etc - I've lost count.

Anything else negative to say, consult my signature 😂


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Your thread was titled as such begging people to work for the perfect job.

And even you found out it wasn't as perfect as you thought.

You sound like a snake oil salesman.

"But wait! There's more! If you don't like the first offer, we'll send you two more offers that are twice as good as the first!"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and on the same lines, my '18 Civic EX that I leased at $16.5k, went for $14.75k yesterday, 72k on the odometer. 

This is our reality right now.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Your thread was titled as such begging people to work for the perfect job.
> 
> And even you found out it wasn't as perfect as you thought.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm done with you. Peace ✌


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, and on the same lines, my '18 Civic EX that I leased at $16.5k, went for $14.75k yesterday, 72k on the odometer.
> 
> This is our reality right now.


You leased it. I'm not sure what your point is. You didn't own it, so you certainly didn't turn around and sell it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I'm not at all surprised.


LOL. No one is.
In his other thread, of his many threads about his now former job, many of us tried to give him a dose of reality with experienced, constructive advice only to be called a troll and how he knows better.
I want to root for the guy, but he just makes it too hard.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Going to post about it later, been too busy working on getting a new Accord and hitting the road.
> 
> No longer with them. And happy.


Doesn't the roller coaster get tiring after awhile? Everybody has ups and downs in life, but this seems a little concerning. I hope you are getting some sort of counseling. No workplace is ever going to be perfect, and a new job every three months won't fix whatever is really broken in your life.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Advice is free and cheap so take it or leave it. Hopefully, this experience has taught you that you aren't "management material". It's ok, many people aren't. Being a manager means constantly dealing with "people problems", achieving deadlines, and financial performance pressures. It's a stressful job. I have managed the full range of employees from low paid to high paid professionals and by far, no matter what you do wether it be managing a group of custodians or managing a team of professional engineers, people problems are the biggest problems you'll face. 

Think of it this way, if everyone was mentally stable and did what they were "supposed" to do, you wouldn't need managers!  If you go to another company you will most likely just find more of the same "people issues". If you just stay as a driver and just have to worry about yourself most issues won't exist for you.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Also, in my experience, commercial drivers are always nice to each other - no matter what company you're driving for. Most RS drivers I've met in person have been dicks. Acting like we are competetors even when we're in the airport queue! 😂


With most people , we get the treatment we extend to others . You may think why you get treated that way , pal .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Guys, I'm fine. Everything was fine until it wasn't. The owner's girlfriend apparently now runs the operation through him, she's the one with serious issues. 

I should have walked when I found myself in two cars that were not safe to drive. But I stuck it out, performed so well that I was promoted in less than a month. 

Unfortunately, this is a dysfunctional company. And there are many others out there that are run properly. 

I do not need criticism right now. Because I have page after page of text messages, plus daily reports from the man training me, showing zero problems until the girlfriend went crazy. It's perfect that they never answered their phone, it's all in writing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> With most people , we get the treatment we extend to others . You may think why you get treated that way , pal .


Well, let's see. Commercial drivers - always a wave, bend over backwards to help each other. 

RS drivers, at least here, taking advantage of any sign of weakness to pounce. Okay, pal. 😂 

Anyway, hitting the phone soon to work on getting a quote for commercial insurance, I have a ride pending and the pax does not want to use RS. Trip was originally booked for $300+, explained that I cannot accept payment for transportation without insurance. 

That's today's project (third day of work on it).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Looking good for commercial insurance this week. Personal policy is way down.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Here's a silver update.
> View attachment 610108


OMG... love that Accord. I have a 15 Accord Hybrid EX-L. Great cars. Enjoy!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Looking good for commercial insurance this week. Personal policy is way down.


So, you'll be doing private rides and street hails with the commercial insurance policy?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

You guys are brutal! @Benjamin M had what seemed like a favorable situation. Bi Polar owners F'd it all up. It's not his fault. He did learn something and he did come to understand the benefits of doing a different kind of driving service. So now he's going commercial. 

I fail to see how his new circumstances (which were not his fault) and him sharing about it is any worse than every other F'ing thread on here complaining about everything else relating to rideshare.

We should be happy for him. He's learning, growing, adapting, and he will prevail.

You guys are a bunch of F-tards sometimes, I swear.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> You guys are brutal! @Benjamin M had what seemed like a favorable situation. Bi Polar owners F'd it all up. It's not his fault. He did learn something and he did come to understand the benefits of doing a different kind of driving service. So now he's going commercial.
> 
> I fail to see how his new circumstances (which were not his fault) and him sharing about it is any worse than every other F'ing thread on here complaining about everything else relating to rideshare.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

I just spoke with a regular passenger and now close friend. "If Ben is no longer with you, neither am I. Please cancel all of my reservations" - call to them immediately after I was terminated (still ABSOLUTELY no idea what the owner's girlfriend was going on about). 

Getting crazy high rates for insurance. She's calling her long time company right now.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and she thought she'd booked an airport departure and arrival for December - spoke with the owner. No such booking existed. Same for a man boarding a plane, also spoke with the owner, never received a confirmation because the reservation did not exist. 

Holy shit.. 😂 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I think the girlfriend gets a high from putting people in a position of power and then firing them. Little did she know that the man that she used as ammunition had become a close friend. I never really saw her or the owner. And I have her in writing saying that she did not like that man and avoids him - "Ben, that's [owner's] girlfriend. I've barely spoken with her, seen her a few times, she's only been doing this for three months!"

So she and I began at the same time. She retained me when I almost walked due to MAJOR concerns regarding safety. She took care of it to my satisfaction. And we were in daily contact, strictly business.

I get a desk. She abandoned me. Then I'm the worst person in the world, and boasting about how they had a high school student that did better.

I got my desk because that high school student, with one day of training, cost the company $1k. Because he wasn't trained properly and afraid to speak up.

He made it THREE DAYS, I made it three and a half weeks.

Spoke when spoken to with drivers, loved by four. Never given a formal contract in writing. Have in writing "work whenever, name your price because you're worth it, you're the highest paid employee" Yada Yada.

But that's in the past.

In the present - my dedicated passenger (ironically, the girlfriend said "you'd better not stop driving for her" when I mentioned that a driver would need to be trained specifically for her needs), was just on the phone with a local insurance provider. Call expected back by tomorrow morning.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Looking at every single option, at least for next week it's back to RS.


bummer Ben. From greatest job ever, to leaving in short span of time; that does suck.

I'm sure you posted this before, but I think I missed it. Why not EMS again?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> bummer Ben. From greatest job ever, to leaving in short span of time; that does suck.
> 
> I'm sure you posted this before, but I think I missed it. Why not EMS again?


No bummer at all. I'm considering this training. And feeling great  

Regarding EMS - very short. Recurring hernia, PTSD, not getting younger.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Regarding EMS - very short. Recurring hernia, PTSD, not getting younger.


got it. but back to RS? No other possible options for the long term?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> got it. but back to RS? No other possible options for the long term?


Hoping to go commercial. 

Also, chomping at the bit for employees and management - 

Better run limo companies 
My apartment complex
My car wash ($20/hr for minions) 
The dealership where I bought my car
Etc etc 
Plan, right now, full coverage commercial auto by Saturday.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Hoping to go commercial.


I went polar opposite: back to a full time job and dumped RS. Took off the trade decals. Logged off all the apps, but haven't quite deleted them yet. Opted out of all txt and emails. 

Just waiting for TB poke results and real fingerprint background check and I'm back to M-F grind...full time...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I went polar opposite: back to a full time job and dumped RS. Took off the trade decals. Logged off all the apps, but haven't quite deleted them yet. Opted out of all txt and emails.
> 
> Just waiting for TB poke results and real fingerprint background check and I'm back to M-F grind...full time...


Well, I WAS FT (no benefits, kudos to the wife for working for the state), desk and driving. Then crazy lady. 🤣


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Hoping to go commercial.
> 
> Also, chomping at the bit for employees and management -
> 
> ...


How much does commercial insurance in your area cost per year?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How much does commercial insurance in your area cost per year?


Ballpark, one quote with two pending, $7-8k. 

My dedicated pax name dropped big time. I'll have that one in the morning.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

By the way, think a tip of around $100 on Lyft will be an issue? Anyone? 😂 

Unless she has cash in hand.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Scheduled trip for Wednesday.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

If anyone wants my old ride - got back almost what I paid for her, selling for way more.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Good work! Thanks be to the market; homes and used car prices are through the roof right now. Thanks to inflation and banks with insane amounts of cash to lend out. Interest is stupid low. They're giving money away for nearly free, so real estate is up 30% from 2 years ago, and used cars are going at 140% over bluebook. The crash from this will be ugly. Much uglier than 2007.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and for the haters. 😂

Driving home from work, this happened right in front of me. And, being a safe driver, I avoided it.

































Third photo, the hood of "Gloria", right in front of the guardrail.

Another motorist jumped out. It was just the three of us, rush hour. He almost puked, I said "I'm on it".

911 dispatcher was infuriating. I will address that in the near future, but to be fair, adrenaline was flowing.

As I approached the vehicle (CRV, I think), it gave birth to a woman in her 20s. Holding her purse, phone in hand.

1" laceration to her forehead, abrasions to her left leg.

Dealing with horrible dispatch (EMS / Fire was better), I finally got her to sit down (perspective of the first photo) as assholes ripped through the scene.

Stayed with her until she was loaded ("can she walk?" - yes but look at the "mechanism of injury" 🤬).

A former colleague said "Ben, I heard that dispatched, next time when you run someone off the road - do it closer to me! Dealing with a BS fire alarm!" 🤣


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

and then?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> You guys are a bunch of F-tards sometimes, I swear.


While some of the commenters here are abrasive all the time, the only one I see with dramatic swings of fortune every time they author a new post is Benjamin. It could be he is both the luckiest and unluckiest man in the world, nearly simultaneously. Or, it could be that he has other undisclosed issues, and simply uses this forum to gain sympathy/admiration.

My experience has been that life is largely what you make it. Everybody will have obstacles to overcome. Everybody will get treated unfairly from time to time. Everybody will make some mistakes along the way.

Ben's life -- at least from the words he writes here -- tends to oscillate rapidly between "I am doing better than ever" and "The entire world is picking on me!"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> While some of the commenters here are abrasive all the time, the only one I see with dramatic swings of fortune every time they author a new post is Benjamin. It could be he is both the luckiest and unluckiest man in the world, nearly simultaneously. Or, it could be that he has other undisclosed issues, and simply uses this forum to gain sympathy.
> 
> My experience has been that life is largely what you make it. Everybody will have obstacles to overcome. Everybody will get treated unfairly from time to time. Everybody will make some mistakes along the way.
> 
> Ben's life -- at least from the words he writes here -- tends to oscillate rapidly between "I am doing better than ever" and "The entire world is picking on me!"


Today is Ben's birthday, 39.

Doing the same thing I've been doing for the last four days, trying to get commercial insurance. 

Ben would pull you out of a flipped upside down car, on fire or otherwise (gloves, rescue tool ready to go). 

Ben is moving forward, confident, with a fantastic wife, parents, and friends. 

I'm an open book here. And that makes me a target. I stopped posting but I thought these things could help others. But I'm all good, better than ever.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Actually, if the car wasn't on fire, Ben would tell you to please stay still while you dangle - unless you need CPR 😂


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Ben is moving forward, confident, with a fantastic wife, parents, and friends.


Is that what will sustain a good job for you, or would it be your own approach to handling stress that determines such an outcome?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Is that what will sustain a good job for you, or would it be your own approach to handling stress that determines such an outcome?


As I've said on this thread. I embrace stress. For ten years, I had to worry about killing someone by being off by 1mg or less in a moving vehicle. I had to watch people die when there was absolutely nothing that could prevent that in the field. 

I was having a great time at the Limo company, on the road and behind a desk. I'd still be there if not for the owner's girlfriend and some very questionable business practices. 

I should have walked day one but I stuck it out. And I'm glad I did because I learned so much. 

Paid training.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How much does commercial insurance in your area cost per year?


On this note, again, working on a quote daily. Four days now. 

I think I have found the right agent, she's running into roadblocks trying to figure out how to classify a sole proprietor in a brand new Accord. 

Was told at 9am that I'd have a quote by the end of the day, holding my breath. One more lined up.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

My dedicated pax wanted a ride at 5:30 pm, had to remind her that it's my birthday and I'm still working on insurance. 

Maybe Go Fund Me.. 😂


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> On this note, again, working on a quote daily. Four days now.
> 
> I think I have found the right agent, she's running into roadblocks trying to figure out how to classify a sole proprietor in a brand new Accord.
> 
> Was told at 9am that I'd have a quote by the end of the day, holding my breath. One more lined up.


You need a different insurance agent


And quite possibly a new medicinal course.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> You need a different insurance agent
> 
> 
> And quite possibly a new medicinal course.


Dealing with five agents. But thanks for your concern. 

Yeah this is why I stopped posting here 😂


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm doing just fine, but I thank you for your concern. The future is very bright and I so is the sun reflecting off a nearly $33,000 car, of which $15,000 is already paid for.
> 
> I began attending Mass on the regular as a paramedic. My EMT and I responded to a call during the morning service for a parishioner with end stage brain cancer, having a seizure.
> 
> ...


So,
You prayed,
And people still dead?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Yeah I'm out. 😂 🤦‍♂️ 

Too busy trying to go commercial and build a client base to deal with UP nonsense. 

If anyone cares to learn more about the thread topic, feel free to message me.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Dealing with five agents. But thanks for your concern.
> 
> *Yeah this is why I stopped posting here 😂*


When?


Not being mean or sarcastic bro. I just respond to what you post.


Go back and read your last 6 months


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Today is Ben's birthday, 39.
> 
> Doing the same thing I've been doing for the last four days, trying to get commercial insurance.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday, Ben!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Happy birthday, Ben!
> 
> View attachment 610709


I feel like him lately, ashes in the face and all. 😂 

Thanks


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Happy Birthday Benjamin. Don't listen to the f-tards.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> When?
> 
> 
> Not being mean or sarcastic bro. I just respond to what you post.
> ...


He wants sympathy and/or admiration. And, he does get it periodically.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Here's the short version. I'll post details later.
> 
> I am no longer with the company in any capacity, and I fear that the man who was training me and ran operations no longer is either.
> 
> ...


A couple years ago I started working for a guy that I had been told was bipolar.

He actually went to high school with an ex boss back in the 50s. Both he and my boss were competitors in two different industries. At GM meetings my boss would almost always bring up something that he had done, someone that he had fired and that the guy was crazy.

I knew a few people that had quit working at our place and went to work for him. Most lasted a couple weeks.

All said he was crazy.

After spending almost half a year in Mexico, I came back and got on Craigslist to look for a job. One of the first posts I saw was one from him looking for a GM for a used car dealership chain he was building. After speaking to him he mentioned he would also be doing some auto parts sales to Mexico (which I had quite a bit of experience doing at my old job).

He seemed like the NICEST PERSON EVER. I couldn't believe what everybody and their grandma had been saying about him for decades was true.

I lasted two weeks.

The thing about jobs is they are great learning experiences, both good and bad.

I have no loyalty to anyone, I'll try a job for a while, if I feel I'm not liking it I'll bail and move on to the next one.

One thing I have been careful to do is not burn bridges.

It's a small world and you never know when your paths will cross again. I've had two subsequent jobs with people that knew me from my old job _*And knew that when I was laid off *_it was a cost cutting decision by the new owners and not something I had personally done wrong.

They also knew that I didn't raise a fuss when I was laid off even though I knew where all the dirty laundry was stashed.

I also didn't accept their severance payment nor did I sign their three page severance agreement.

If I was you I'd immediately start calling other Limo companies and apply for a management position. Word gets around quickly and you have a window of opportunity to get a similar job elsewhere.

Don't badmouth your old employer. The competition already knows what they are like.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

observer said:


> A couple years ago I started working for a guy that I had been told was bipolar.
> 
> He actually went to high school with an ex boss back in the 50s. Both he and my boss were competitors in two different industries. At GM meetings my boss would almost always bring up something that he had done, someone that he had fired and that the guy was crazy.
> 
> ...


I'll reply in more detail later. But I've kept my mouth shut in terms of the employer. Inner circle conversations only.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And it's not the owner. It's his girlfriend of one year, watching his kids, with a brand new house and a brand new truck. Feel for the guy, he and I were solid until the day before they went on vacation.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> And it's not the owner. It's his girlfriend of one year, watching his kids, with a brand new house and a brand new truck. Feel for the guy, he and I were solid until the day before they went on vacation.


Ehhhhh. 

It is the owner. He's the one allowing her to come between him and his business. I'd be willing to bet she's not the first.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

observer said:


> Ehhhhh.
> 
> It is the owner. He's the one allowing her to come between him and his business. I'd be willing to bet she's not the first.


Nope! Several times divorced.

Good man. I fully understand where he's coming from. It all comes back around.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

(and I'm married x1, 10 years the 13th of August, and she knows a good man - good enough for me)


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I'll reply in more detail later. But I've kept my mouth shut in terms of the employer. Inner circle conversations only.


And this is where you invite others to be more curious, and approach you privately, in order to further fulfill your need to feel as though others admire you so much, they want to directly contact you through private means in order to hear your story.

I kindly refer you back to this post:



UberChiefPIT said:


> and then?


Your next post (had I not posted this yet) will be:

"Okay, since so many of you are DM'ing me to get the details and I don't have enough time to explain it all to each of you privately --- my CTL-C/CTL-V is broken --- I'll post it here."

(When in reality, your DM box is empty, except for Shalehuckster wishing you a happy birthday)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Inner circle conversations only.


It’s important to document things. For historical documentation, please list the “inner circle”. I’ll be very disappointed in you if I don’t see @Uber’s Guber on that list!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It’s important to document things. For historical documentation, please list the “inner circle”. I’ll be very disappointed in you if I don’t see @Uber’s Guber on that list!


EMS, day one, "if it isn't documented, it didn't happen". 

If I ever found myself in court for malpractice - 

"Ben, did you give the patient 6mg of adenosine?" 

"Yes, sir, I did"

"Ben, I have reviewed your narrative and medication list, I do not see that" 

Even if I returned the pharmacy a bottle of adenosine with exactly that much removed from the bottle - if it's not documented, it didn't happen. 

And that's what I explained to the driver on the verge of tears. They can't document anything.... 

But that's in the past. In the now, I'm working on starting a business - my third. This time, I won't undervalue myself or anyone that works for me. 

Stupid insurance. Right now, Lyft. I tipped myself, my dedicated pax got a 50% discount.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Inner circle - parents, wife, my dedicated pax, pending investors. Oh, and possibly my first driver.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> EMS, day one, "if it isn't documented, it didn't happen".
> 
> If I ever found myself in court for malpractice -
> 
> ...


As you know the hardest part is building up a clientele. Get business cards made up and hand them to pax while you’re driving them on Uber and Lyft. Would be worth it to do a little Uber and Lyft, if nothing else just for poaching pax.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> As you know the hardest part is building up a clientele. Get business cards made up and hand them to pax while you’re driving them on Uber and Lyft. Would be worth it to do a little Uber and Lyft, if nothing else just for poaching pax.


My dedicated pax lives in the most expensive senior center in the city, one of the most expensive in the state.

She's having fun with her money (aka, she's broke) - she always gets a discount. Her cell mates are in better shape.

I'm living Driving Ms. Daisy right now, she agreed that's the case. Difficult on the road and all. 😂

My Mom is my CEO and CFO (literally), pax will be sales and marketing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Strong advice from a government employee that I see rain or shine. I haven't offered her a job yet, she is doing side gigs like many here. "Karma" is our motto.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> As you know the hardest part is building up a clientele. Get business cards made up and hand them to pax while you’re driving them on Uber and Lyft. Would be worth it to do a little Uber and Lyft, if nothing else just for poaching pax.


POACH THOSE PAX! LIKE POACHED EGGS! Ask the cute female pax "would you like your eggs scrambled, or over easy?"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, *still *waiting on a concrete quote, but this agent is on top of it all. Finally got me classified correctly today, I expect to hear back tomorrow. 

Went to my old homestead yesterday, got caught up with folks (my personal insurance agent was busy), and ate lunch with my future operations manager for the region (once we get there, one foot in front of the other). Also have two trip requests - *need insurance! 😂 *

I was the IT project manager for a think tank in the area a few years ago, still on good terms. Going to pitch all of this to their BoD. 

My LLC name is available with both the SCC and the interwebs. I also have three potential drivers, one highly experienced and looking for a change of pace (no suits here, company polo shirt). 

Might have to drive Uber in a few days but I'm trying to avoid it 😂


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Man, this thread is quite the trip. I'm half-expecting a post any day from Ben "Guys, my RS days are over, thank God! I never liked it anyways. I'm joining a company in the Antiquities business on Wednesday and I really think its my calling!"

Best of luck, Ben. Seriously. I hope you find the clarity and peace that you try to convince the board that you have.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Man, this thread is quite the trip. I'm half-expecting a post any day from Ben "Guys, my RS days are over, thank God! I never liked it anyways. I'm joining a company in the Antiquities business on Wednesday and I really think its my calling!"
> 
> Best of luck, Ben. Seriously. I hope you find the clarity and peace that you try to convince the board that you have.


RS days WERE over months ago 😂 

I've spent the past seven or eight days trying to get commercial insurance. $11k to 5k.

Think I finally found the right agent. I'm hard to classify and the industry is turbulent. 

If all else fails, I have a desk waiting for me to sell Hondas. But I need to get back to working for myself - and my staff will be better treated, with vehicles that are current on maintenance and fit for service.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Site is glitching or my phone is. I think it's the latter.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Moved to - Playing priest, first day back on the grind


----------



## Thryft (Aug 23, 2021)

What a trainwreck of a thread. I haven't had time to read it all but this is very weird, but honest


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Thryft said:


> What a trainwreck of a thread. I haven't had time to read it all but this is very weird, but honest


Cool. See the one linked right above your reply 😂


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm happy you went to church. That was a good and wise decision.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Thryft said:


> What a trainwreck of a thread. I haven't had time to read it all but this is very weird, but honest












Nothing but the best from our boy Ben


----------



## Thryft (Aug 23, 2021)

That's the one that led me here. I still don't know what's going on..you went from Uber to commercial and back to Uber? Can we get some cliff notes?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fast summary 😂 - 

F Uber, I'm gonna go drive this guy's cars instead (and actually still earning about the same) 
Shit, this dude doesn't take care of his rides! First, bad brakes and then bad tires?! 
Owner's Girlfriend - I fixed everything and you rock! 
Owner's girlfriend not long after - "hired some kid, he ****ed up royal (he made it three days), want a desk?" 
Zero structure in my training, just myself and a guy that the girlfriend told me ("jokingly" now) reported to me. Saw the owner maybe nine times in four or so months, his girlfriend exactly four. 
You did XYZ wrong, you ruined our vacation, blah blah - never given a contract. Went from the best driver ever and highest paid staff member (out of two) to some sort of asshole 😂 
Offered my resignation, fired by the girlfriend through the owner fifteen minutes after. The other guy was also sweating, collected my last check on Saturday and thankfully he's still employed. Crazy people. 
Told my Mom, wife, etc. - "fired FOR WHAT?!" 
Mom - "call your aunt Lucy". $15k down for a loaded '21 Accord EX-L 
Commercial insurance is a *****. Rates are through the roof. Requests lined up that I cannot ethically (or legally) fulfill with out it. 
Sales manager at the dealership, constant contact. I have a job waiting there. But nobody has anything to sell new right now. And that's not my passion. 
Trying to be my best every day. My theme song, first heard on the way to my interview, then in person by the owner, and the first time I turned on the radio in the new car (shit you not) 






It's definitely been a ride. 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ultimately, I decided to listen to the universe and grow a set. Mom is trying to figure out where her son went. She's going to be my CFO.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

That's a weird song, and definitely not one I would "jam to" on the radio in the car.

P.S. I can't wait to hear how big your newgrown set is.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Thryft (Aug 23, 2021)

Can I have aunt Lucy's number?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Thryft said:


> Can I have aunt Lucy's number?


Everyone in my circle is asking the same question 😂


----------



## Thryft (Aug 23, 2021)

Why do you need commercial insurance on your Accord?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

We have just witnessed the Circle of Lyfe.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

As I sit at a (fortunate) crossroads in life, and reading this thread, I find you are an inspiration.

Spent 35 years looking for the formula I found in my early 20's. 

How to capitalize on the millions of tourist consuming the products I sold. 

Rinse and repeat.

You have planted a seed.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Brotherlove said:


> As I sit at a (fortunate) crossroads in life, and reading this thread, I find you are an inspiration.
> 
> Spent 35 years looking for the formula I found in my early 20's.
> 
> ...


Just remember in some states in addition to Commercial Insurance there are licensing and permit requirements.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Thryft said:


> Why do you need commercial insurance on your Accord?


Trying to start a car service, in part (long term) serving the area where I used to live and ran as a paramedic. 

I tried to get RS going there three years ago, had a HUGE amount of traction (interview with photos on the front page of the local papers, thousands of Facebook followers) but that platform was either too confusing for them (they just want to pick up their phone and call someone) or potential drivers were not eligible (often, due to their car). 

I left RS in the rear view, went to work for a dysfunctional company lost track of red flags, but I'm so thankful for the experience. Now I am working daily on building a company providing basic transportation needs - nothing fancy, A to B, in a $32k new car versus a $60k+ one. 

To answer your question - you cannot legally provide transportation for profit without commercial insurance. If something goes south, you're majorly screwed without it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Just remember in some states in addition to Commercial Insurance there are licensing and permit requirements.


Yep that's next


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep that's next


I have a distant relative who lives in Virginia and had a car service. It's my understanding that as of 2018 vehicles under 10000 pounds no longer need an operating permit or a chauffeur license from the state of Virginia which is kind of incredible. No idea about the city of Richmond.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I have a distant relative who lives in Virginia and had a car service. It's my understanding that as of 2018 vehicles under 10000 pounds no longer need an operating permit or a chauffeur license from the state of Virginia which is kind of incredible. No idea about the city of Richmond.


The company I was with has "for hire" tags on everything. But I'm going to reach out to the DMV once I finally have a damn quote and the proper insurance classification. 

And I won't be doing street hails.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> The company I was with has "for hire" tags on everything. But I'm going to reach out to the DMV once I finally have a damn quote and the proper insurance classification.
> 
> And I won't be doing street hails.


scratch what I said. I sent him an email and found out he doesn't carry pax. Only like a courrier with boxes etc.etc.. For transporting pax he said its completely different.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> scratch what I said. I sent him an email and found out he doesn't carry pax. Only like a courrier with boxes etc.etc..


I've run into that area of confusion with people too


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Seamus said:


> scratch what I said. I sent him an email and found out he doesn't carry pax. Only like a courrier with boxes etc.etc.. For transporting pax he said its completely different.



I would be curious to learn more about being a courier, as I have spent 40 years scheduling and doing deliveries.

No interest in food... but see them around.


----------

